# Surgery Thursday, Nov. 18



## havehope (Sep 26, 2010)

My ENT surgeon had a cancellation and is now able to do my surgery on Thursday instead of Dec. 1. This is good for a number of reasons, mainly that I won't have to wait any longer and will have extra days off of work to recover because of the Thanksgiving holiday.

Am so ready to get this over with and to get the pathology report so I know what I'm dealing with. All thoughts and prayers appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad that you are able to get your surgery done a little earlier. I hope that all goes well and that you may have a speedy recovery!

Take care and get plenty of rest so that you can heal!

My thoughts and prayers are with you!!

Sending Big Hugs to you!!

Kay


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

havehope said:


> My ENT surgeon had a cancellation and is now able to do my surgery on Thursday instead of Dec. 1. This is good for a number of reasons, mainly that I won't have to wait any longer and will have extra days off of work to recover because of the Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> Am so ready to get this over with and to get the pathology report so I know what I'm dealing with. All thoughts and prayers appreciated!


YEA!! Good for you -less time to worry. Please let us know how it goes for you. Sending positive vibes your way!!!!!:hugs:

Put a cold pack on your incision site to make it feel better and help reduce swelling. Stay ahead of the pain by taking your meds every 4-6 hours the first few days. Take it easy and let people serve you.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good News! Hope your surgery goes well and speedy healing to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

havehope said:


> My ENT surgeon had a cancellation and is now able to do my surgery on Thursday instead of Dec. 1. This is good for a number of reasons, mainly that I won't have to wait any longer and will have extra days off of work to recover because of the Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> Am so ready to get this over with and to get the pathology report so I know what I'm dealing with. All thoughts and prayers appreciated!


What a stroke of luck!!! Yay!!! You "definitely" have my prayers and thoughts..............big time.

Can't wait to hear from you after the deed is done!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, the less time spent in anticipation/anxiety, the better. Hope the time goes quickly and you are back home in a flash. This way you can lay low over Thanksgiving and hopefully be your new, thyroid-less self for Christmas. Praying for a steady hand for your surgeon and God's healing afterwards!


----------



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck and speedy recovery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sending you prayers and a *Bighug* and wishing you a very speedy recovery! Rember 1) stay ahead of the pain by taking your pain meds every four hours 2) ice, ice, ice 3) RELAX AND REST!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

That is great news and I am happy for you. Good luck! Keep us informed every step of your journey. ASAP4U:hugs:


----------



## GingerCMusick (Nov 17, 2010)

My prayers are with you! Please post as to how you are doing. Best wishes!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

havehope said:


> My ENT surgeon had a cancellation and is now able to do my surgery on Thursday instead of Dec. 1. This is good for a number of reasons, mainly that I won't have to wait any longer and will have extra days off of work to recover because of the Thanksgiving holiday.
> 
> Am so ready to get this over with and to get the pathology report so I know what I'm dealing with. All thoughts and prayers appreciated!


Thinking of you hard today. You are probably knocked out as I type this. Go on the wings of angels.

Hugs,


----------

